# Oh man, why don't I stay away . . .



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

from the net. This looks so cool, just added to "the acquisition list". Damn :-d . . .


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

What you need is a bigger 'come and get me' picture 









and then some gratuitous enabling:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

watchma said:


> What you need is a bigger 'come and get me' picture
> 
> View attachment 1193021
> 
> ...


You are bad, very, very bad :-d. Looks to be an awesome piece in a size that I prefer. Oh well, guess it's never gonna end . . .


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

How bout this


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, may have to source one from Tourneau. Left messages and emails for Topper and Timeless over the last couple days with no response. Anybody know of another retailer?

edit: scratch that, just got a return call, karma?


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

drhr said:


> Damn, may have to source one from Tourneau. Left messages and emails for Topper and Timeless over the last couple days with no response. Anybody know of another retailer?
> 
> edit: scratch that, just got a return call, karma?


try Martin pulli great guy to do business with


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

RICH61703 said:


> try Martin pulli great guy to do business with


Didn't know that. Bought from Martin before, thx!!


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

drhr said:


> Didn't know that. Bought from Martin before, thx!!


You know you can Instant Message Topper?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

dosei said:


> You know you can Instant Message Topper?


Did not know that, too, my bad. Handled the white dial at Tourneau, having a black dial brought in for me to compare. If/when one is acquired, it'll be from Tourneau since my sales person has more than made up for any larger discount I might be able to get through another source many times over in the past. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Handled both white and black, tough choice/call but decided on the black, lighting at nite not the best, sorry for crappy pics, gotta get some in the light of day . . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

gratuitous . . .


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats Michael! Looks great!


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats, I hope you're enjoy your solo as much as I have mine.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

dosei, bovie - mahalo guys!!


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, that 37mm version looks so different than the 43mm! When I saw your pictures, the hands looked unfamiliar as did the applied metallic numerals. Very cool!  Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Jwalker9 said:


> Wow, that 37mm version looks so different than the 43mm! When I saw your pictures, the hands looked unfamiliar as did the applied metallic numerals. Very cool! Congrats on the new purchase.


Thx! Have to admit I didn't even look closely at the regular sized model because I needed/wanted smaller, but see what you're sayin' now that I checked the Bremont site . . .


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

Jwalker9 said:


> Wow, that 37mm version looks so different than the 43mm! When I saw your pictures, the hands looked unfamiliar as did the applied metallic numerals. Very cool! Congrats on the new purchase.


I got the Solo 43 in white. One of my main reasons for the white was because of the applied numbers. It's nice they still use applied numbers on the back dial in the 37. Do you remember what the msrp of your 37 was?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

bovie said:


> I got the Solo 43 in white. One of my main reasons for the white was because of the applied numbers. It's nice they still use applied numbers on the back dial in the 37. Do you remember what the msrp of your 37 was?


$3,950.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Michael, now I want the white one  
It would be a nice addition to my collection of pilot watches 
The IWC Mark XVI is nice but even used is starting to get out of my price range and I can get a Bremont brand new for less than the IWC Mark XVI on bracelet well used...
hmm...I may have to add a Bremont to the WISHLIST

I like the white one with Rose gold applied numerals as well


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

cadomniel said:


> Thanks Michael, now I want the white one
> It would be a nice addition to my collection of pilot watches
> The IWC Mark XVI is nice but even used is starting to get out of my price range and I can get a Bremont brand new for less than the IWC Mark XVI on bracelet well used...
> hmm...I may have to add a Bremont to the WISHLIST
> ...


They're all very nice. I've seen criticism from some quarters about the price being too high for what you get, but I get so tired of other people's attempts to spend my money. Whichever one you like, I say more power to you. Just be sure to post pics, of course!


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Hnnnng. In either color. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

drhr said:


> They're all very nice. I've seen criticism from some quarters about the price being too high for what you get, but I get so tired of other people's attempts to spend my money. Whichever one you like, I say more power to you. Just be sure to post pics, of course!


Exactly each person has their own likes and dislikes. If you pickup a watch and it feels right to you then it doesn't matter what people say.

As for the Solo I'm not sure where the cost doesn't add up. You get a unique design, Sapphire Crystal, Chronometer certified movement that is decorated with a display case back, and can't forget about the hardness treatment and with on some models applied numbers. Also Bremomt gives you some of the nicest packaging around.

I personally really enjoy my Solo. The only downside for me coming from dive watches is the lume doesn't compare to my PO or Pelagos however I think that's inherent in the design not that they are using cheap lume or anything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't had the chance to see the Bremont Solos in person but all things being equal I'd have a hard time picking the black dialed Solo 37 vs a Mark XVI, especially on bracelet. But the white dialed one with rose gold applied numerals is really good looking to me and if it could be had for the same price new as a used Mark XVI, to me I'd certainly give it a long thought because I don't see anything else like that in the market. I am just not a fan of the IWC spitfire...


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you know the msrp on the 37mm with gold applied numbers? I'm not sure how much it adds.

I love me 43 but now that I know the 37 has a Titanium bracelet instead of a Steel one, I'll bet it almost disappears on wrist. Which makes me want it.

The only other downside to the Solo actually all Bremont watches is that the bracelet color doesn't match the watch case perfectly however it's not so different that I've had anyone notice. I was told this was because the bracelets are not hardness treated like the cases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

Another thing I like about the Bremont brand is that they are small. My Solo's serial number is less than 500 off DRHR's and last year they sent about 1500 movements to COSC according to the numbers I saw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah ... There's just something about those white-dial Solos.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Black, Grey/Black . . .


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

The black is beautiful with the applied numbers. I wish they'd to be applied numbers in the black on the 43.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith (Feb 26, 2012)

I really wish the Solo 43mm came with the rose gold numbers/white face. If so, it would already be on my wrist  I am tempted by both the white Solo (43mm) and the MBii Orange. I have a Norton and a blue U2, they are just beautifully made timepieces and a fantastic company behind them.


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

gmsmith said:


> I really wish the Solo 43mm came with the rose gold numbers/white face. If so, it would already be on my wrist  I am tempted by both the white Solo (43mm) and the MBii Orange. I have a Norton and a blue U2, they are just beautifully made timepieces and a fantastic company behind them.


I almost wish I would have bought the 37. The 43mm wears a lot larger than 43mm on me. Plus I think the Ti bracelet would have been nice, but either way I do love my Solo.


----------

